# Aspire 215



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi.
Anyone else on here got an Aspire 215 ?

We picked ours up a few weeks ago, been out once already to check it over, made a list of snags the dealer will be fixing soon.
Very happy with it so far, apart from that.

What extras has anyone gone for ?
I've had the payload upgrade, but in reality its nothing physical to the vehicle, just a new weight plate taking it over the 3500kg.
My licence covers me over 3500 so ok there.

John


----------



## Bluemooner (Feb 2, 2012)

We have a 255 on order we also got the free weight upgrade and water tank heaters nothing else until we have used it and see what we need

Andy


----------



## csheard (Jun 19, 2007)

Picked up on new 215 on Friday. Absolutely delighted. Hadn't found any snags but perhaps I am not looking hard enough. Be interested in what you found. No extras except new tv.


----------



## JanettaVienetta (Apr 12, 2010)

We have put a deposit on one, to pick up later this year, when I retire and can pay the balance.  . Can't wait! My only concern has been the small payload. Has it been a problem for anyone yet? 

JanettaVienetta


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi
How are you getting along with the new one ?
I've had a list of niggles, but my dealer has so far done a good job. Elddis seem to be the snails when it comes to getting things done.

Biggest niggle has been that the drawers burst open when travelling, can't understand why they did not fit positive catches. After adding more magnetic disc type retainers,it still wasn't right so I've thrown this back at Elddis as a design weakness.

Also check that holes and grills underneath are sealed and water-tight.

As far as your payload is concerned, you can now have a free upgrade, which consists of a new sticky label ( plate ) saying 3500kg instead of 3300kg. This is now clarified on their website after me pointing out how their arithmetic did not add up.

Happy to share the rest of my snag list with you if you are interested, but wouldn't want to dampen your fun with the new one.

Let us know how you are getting on.

John


----------



## JanettaVienetta (Apr 12, 2010)

We've just had our first trip in our 215. Love it, but like you the drawers crash open on cornering. Going to the dealer on Friday to see if it can be remedied. So far, that has been the only snag. One thing I am not sure about - should the updgraded payload of 3500Kg be on the V5 document? 

Janet


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Glad you like it. We love ours too, going away again next weekend.
As regards the drawers, dont settle for additional magnetic or spring clips, they dont work. Lets refer this back to Elddis and press for a design upgrade to locking drawers free of charge under warranty. I've been using gaffer tape and now getting pretty tired of it.

the new payload of 3500 should be on the V5. You should have had a letter to send in with your v5 telling dvla of the new weight.
As its the same taxation class, its not so urgent, tho.

Please let me know what your dealer says.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

The Aspire looks like a nice 'van. The only thing that always strikes me about it, however, is the peculiarly narrow rear track. It looks like there's space to fit another wheel under the wheel arch!

Is this because Elddiss use a non-mh specific chassis?


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

pomme1 said:


> The Aspire looks like a nice 'van. The only thing that always strikes me about it, however, is the peculiarly narrow rear track. It looks like there's space to fit another wheel under the wheel arch!
> 
> Is this because Elddiss use a non-mh specific chassis?


I have recently bought a lowline 155, what shocked me most is the height at 2990 its not exactly the 'lowest' van out there and taller than my friends Chausson flash 03 with the over cab bunk. I suppose its also because its built directly onto Peugeot own chassis and not a third party one.

Scott


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Morning all

I was just wondering how you folks with the new Elddis MH's are getting along with them.............

I found my battery goes down pretty quick when its standing so I've got it EHU'd to the house and I start it once a week when not in use.


----------

